# Any of you played the Simon & Patrick Pro Series?



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I just picked up the mahogany model quite cheaply. I pick it up this week. 

I got it for not much more than their SP6 guitar, and it has the electronics built-in. I'm hoping I'll like it. Definitely a step up from my Yamaha campfire guitar I've had since the mid-80s. :tongue:


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I own an S+P pro flame maple. I bought it new in 01'. It has a sitica top and the sound has opened up alot since I bought it. I find myself going into guitar stores, playing a few gibsons, martins and taylors that cost 10 times more that what this guitar cost me and walking out of the store saying to myself "mines better". I've never played an all maghogany acoustic before so I can't tell you what it would sound like. I bought the guitar without a pickup and I added an under saddle pickup later. I am extremly happy with this guitar and plan not to sell it.


----------

